# Follow Commands Consistently & Phasing Out Treats



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

Is it typical for younger dogs, such as those around 6 months old, to not be 100% consistent in following commands they know? 

I find that Lincoln will follow commands about 90% of the time. The ones that we often find he's less likely to be consistent with are: drop it, staying for longer periods (need to work on that more), and stopping barking when we acknowledge what he's barking at. 

Since this is our first puppy/dog, what should we expect through this current developmental phase and those ahead of us? 

Also, when should you phase out treats to get consistent behavior? I tend to have treats to reinforce, but sometimes don't have them. Would like to phase them out completely at some point, but not sure when. 

Thanks!

(Still working on barking overall, so any tips on that would be helpful, too. It started about 1.5 months ago, and although he doesn't bark all the time, we'd love for him to stop barking when we ask him to).


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

six months can be the start of adolescence for some dogs and can be a time when what you have trained already ,becomes ignored for better things to do. Here is a great article on phasing out lure rewards and prompts. Some excercises need more reinforcement than others. Some you can fade rewards out once the behavior is reliable in all contexts and environments quite early, other more difficult ones like long stays and reliable recalls need more reinforcement . This article covers it pretty good. Advanced Dog Training Methods: How to Fade Prompts and Lures | Whole Dog Journal


----------



## TamaraCamera (Dec 27, 2015)

davetgabby said:


> six months can be the start of adolescence for some dogs and can be a time when what you have trained already ,becomes ignored for better things to do. Here is a great article on phasing out lure rewards and prompts. Some excercises need more reinforcement than others. Some you can fade rewards out once the behavior is reliable in all contexts and environments quite early, other more difficult ones like long stays and reliable recalls need more reinforcement . This article covers it pretty good. Advanced Dog Training Methods: How to Fade Prompts and Lures | Whole Dog Journal


Thanks so much! I had a feeling we were into adolescence.

So when does adolescence end? And if we continue to try and reinforce the commands he knows, will he end up coming out of adolescence being consistent (once he decides to stop pushing the boundaries)?

Will definitely read the article! Sit is a good example of commands he's good with all over, and doesn't need a treat for. :smile2:


----------



## Eveningpiper (Sep 23, 2015)

TamaraCamera said:


> Also, when should you phase out treats to get consistent behavior? I tend to have treats to reinforce, but sometimes don't have them. Would like to phase them out completely at some point, but not sure when.


In the Puppy Culture video series Jane Killion makes a very interesting claim that you should continue providing treats for your dogs. I was very struck when she said "why don't you want to reward your dog for doing what you ask? Why do you think they should do it for free?" It certainly gave me something to think about.

https://www.puppyculture.com/tablet/index.html


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Something I remember about phasing out treats is that occasional random rewards contribute to keeping the dog a happy partner in the work. Additionally the random treat reward is similar to playing the slots. One repeats the "exercise" of putting coins in the machine with the expectation of receiving a "reward".


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

TamaraCamera said:


> Thanks so much! I had a feeling we were into adolescence.
> 
> So when does adolescence end? And if we continue to try and reinforce the commands he knows, will he end up coming out of adolescence being consistent (once he decides to stop pushing the boundaries)?
> 
> Will definitely read the article! Sit is a good example of commands he's good with all over, and doesn't need a treat for. :smile2:


Adolescence can vary significantly in dogs. Generally small dogs reach adult stage faster than larger breeds. Who knows maybe a year to 14 mos. Basically it just a time to beef up on training in general. ,keep socializing and be aware of their body language. "Consistency" comes with training, it's not a case of your dog pushing the boundaries. it's a hormonal thing generally. I'll be back with an article.


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Ch 4: Adolescent Dog Training (18 weeks - 2 years) | Dog Star Daily


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

There's certainly a big hormonal component to t, but what I see... Over and over again, is people thinking just because a dog can do something in one setting, he should reliably be able to do it in all settings at all times. We are on vacation in Niagara at the moment. The campground where we are staying has a nice dog park, with a few pieces of agility equipment. There were some people walking by who asked about the godogs, and I explained that they were Havanese, that the older one was my competition dogs and that I hoped the two babies would follow in his footsteps. 

They asked if he nknew how to do the agility equipment. I told them that he did, indeed, know how to do everything there in a training/trial setting... Whether he would perform with his two little sisters running around, on grass covered with other dog smells, when he was having his firt "free" time in a number of days. I sent him over the teeter, fine, dog walk, fine, around the corner to the tunnel... Usually a gimme... Dead stop. I looked closer, and it was apparent that another dog had peed all over the edge and inside. He didn't want to go in that messy place!  

On the other hand, we did several long distance drop on recalls, with hissisters right outside the fence, in different directions, and he didnT miss one. He got paid handsomely.


----------



## Antiohiy (Jul 19, 2016)

I think I would be very comfortable rewarding on every recall as that is such an important command. I guess "suck it and see" is the name of the game for everything else


----------

